# Land Surveyor Recommendation?



## dchin (May 5, 2010)

I would appreciate it if anybody knows of a land surveyor they would recommend who works in Bucks County, Pa.

Property is residential, 2 acres, slightly sloping with an existing house. Property is mostly cleared, planted with grass.

Thanks,

Donald


----------

